# LF: texas and jag (males,small)



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

hey folks. i have begun stocking my 150gal with ca and south american cichlids. looking to add a few more. cant drive to vancouver so going local makes it difficult. the biggest fish in my tank right now is a male convict, as to give you an idea for what kind of size i am looking for:
male green texas/blue texas.
male jag.
thank you.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

hey folks i have started my mix with some little boys: an albino tiger oscar (not sexed obviously), a red devil, a green terror, a jack dempsey, a salvini, a firemouth, a convict. aiming for males so i dont have to give up breeding space. still looking for the fish listed above.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

your tank will become a war zone. You have some seriously aggressive fish in there. They don't call it a red devil or green terror for nothing. And as the fish grows, you are going to realize you will quickly running out of room and need a major filtration for those monster fish. You might want to re-think your stocking option.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

haha thanks charles. i have a local friend lined up he has tons of tanks running for when size and aggression problems become an issue. but thats at least four inches down the road. i know the drill, how territorial cichlids are, ive done them for years now. as for filtration i have two overflow boxes in the back of the tank and a 30gal sump with square and round sponges and bio balls and two pumps that each pump 2970 litres per hour back into the tank in four different directions.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

You'll never have a dull moment with that tank. Pet Lovers in Abbotsford is decent for fish selection and prices. They have often had jags or jag hybrids, it might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

ya rob at petlovers is awesome. im not into hybrids for this tank tho. seen he had a nice 8in female jag.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

still looking..... anything else i could add? remember when the time comes, i will rehome fish.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Try a Salvini! Brian has some at shallow water, I picked one up yesterday. NICE looking fish, too!


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

i already have a salvini. i see brian at shallow water freshwater at least once a week. he does carry nice looking and healthy fish.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

still looking for a male green texas/blue texas, and a male jag.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

still looking


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

looking for male green texas/blue texas, and male jag.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

still gone fishing


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

..........


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

searching for a male green texas/blue texas, and a male jag. small.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

bump it up?


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

i guess ill somehow have to make my way to vancouver. i know for sure king eds sells these because ive got them from there before. maybe ipu. still looking for a male green texas/blue texas and a male jag. small.


----------



## Stacy1990 (Mar 2, 2014)

looking for a male green texas/blue texas and a male jag. small.


----------

